# Wouah! Des tables apple!



## iloveapple (26 Juin 2012)

Bonjour
Je viens de trouver ça:
http://www.mactechnology.co.uk/apple-computer-tables-8-c.asp
Possibilité d'avoir des pm g5 qui marchent 
Les frais de port sont pas cher aussi
Ils ont aussi des beaux stickers


----------



## Invité (26 Juin 2012)

C'est vraiment des tables basses ça !


----------



## Suzumebachi (26 Juin 2012)

Ils ont juste prit 2 macs identique et posé un verre par dessus x)
Suffit de trouver les 2 macs, pour le verre on peut en récup gratuitement aux entreprises qui les fabriques. Quand il y a une erreur dans une commande ils jettent les vieux verres.


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juin 2012)

Je ne vois pas l'intêret d'acheter une telle chose, je peux faire la même chose chez moi, j'ai même la plaque en verre.


----------



## Suzumebachi (27 Juin 2012)

Idem x) En plus le verre a l'air d'être juste posé alors il doit biuen glissé. Ils auraient au moins put mettre des calles en caoutchouc auto-collante entre.


----------



## esv^^ (1 Juillet 2012)

Simple question pratique: A quoi ça sert?


----------



## Invité (1 Juillet 2012)

C'est des tables de déjeuner pour amputé des deux jambes au niveau du col du fémur.


----------



## esv^^ (1 Juillet 2012)

Invité a dit:


> C'est des tables de déjeuner pour amputé des deux jambes au niveau du col du fémur.



 J'adore cette définition!


----------



## iloveapple (4 Juillet 2012)

Elles sont pas juste posées!
L'intérét ? Ont peux avoir des pm g5 qui machent et deux en plus!
Sachant que leur cote mac2sell est de 120 euros chacun...


----------



## Simbouesse (4 Juillet 2012)

:mouais:

:modo:

C'est ultra moche...


----------



## iloveapple (4 Juillet 2012)

Na!! C'est que t'est pas un vrai fan!


----------



## Simbouesse (4 Juillet 2012)

iloveapple a dit:


> Na!! C'est que t'est pas un vrai fan!



En effet, je ne suis pas "fan", je suis utilisateur.

C'est sûrement la différence entre la folie et la raison 




...
Et la différence entre le bon et le mauvais goût aussi d'ailleurs...


----------



## iMacounet (4 Juillet 2012)

iloveapple a dit:


> Elles sont pas juste posées!
> L'intérét ? Ont peux avoir des pm g5 qui machent et deux en plus!
> Sachant que leur cote mac2sell est de 120 euros chacun...


Si ça se trouve les boitiers sont vides oui. 


Quelle daube.


----------



## esv^^ (4 Juillet 2012)

iloveapple a dit:


> Elles sont pas juste posées!
> L'intérét ? Ont peux avoir des pm g5 qui machent et deux en plus!
> Sachant que leur cote mac2sell est de 120 euros chacun...



  

C'est marrant de voire des gens aussi naîfs!
(si il a raison, je me tire une balle)
Pourquoi il vendrais de PowerMac G5 pour 99£ alors que c'est même pas le prix d'un?


----------



## iloveapple (5 Juillet 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Si ça se trouve les boitiers sont vides oui.
> 
> 
> Quelle daube.


Apprenez a lire l'anglais:
** Working order: many of the machines we have available are in full working order before we remove the internal components; if you would like one that is still in working order when you receive it, please let us know when you order and we'll do our best to supply you with one.  You will receive a machine with an erased hard drive and the original amount of RAM supplied when the machine was new; we can re-install an operating system and additional RAM on request, please ask us for a quotation

Et j'ai raison,donc adieu...


----------



## Simbouesse (5 Juillet 2012)

iloveapple a dit:


> Apprenez a lire l'anglais:
> ** Working order: many of the machines we have available are in full working order before we remove the internal components; if you would like one that is still in working order when you receive it, please let us know when you order and we'll do our best to supply you with one.  You will receive a machine with an erased hard drive and the original amount of RAM supplied when the machine was new; we can re-install an operating system and additional RAM on request, *please ask us for a quotation*
> 
> Et j'ai raison,donc adieu...



Donc en cas de demande d'une machine en état de marche à l'état "sortie d'usine", il faut un devis...
Donc le prix ne sera sûrement pas de 99£.

J'ai raison, donc adieu... :sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h53 ----------




Invité a dit:


> C'est vraiment des tables basses ça !



Cela dit en passant :

CECI est une VRAIE table "BASSES"


----------



## ergu (5 Juillet 2012)

iloveapple a dit:


> Ont peux avoir des pm g5 qui *machent* et deux en plus!



D'où l'intérêt d'en faire des tables de déjeuner, effectivement - un modèle spécial maison de retraite, une solution pour tous les petits vieux dont le dentier est tout élimé!

Mais très peu pour moi, merci.


----------



## Nouillateur (5 Juillet 2012)

Je ne sais pas qui achèterait une telle chose si on peut facilement la faire soi-même. Par contre, l'idée n'est pas totalement bête, je crois que j'ai encore ce qu'il faut dans la cave


----------



## Onmac (5 Juillet 2012)

Un Mac est esthétique à la base mais là... :rateau:


----------



## esv^^ (5 Juillet 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> J'ai raison, donc adieu... :sleep:



Bien vu! 
Au passage, tu me sauve la vie, j'avais dit que je me tirais une balle...


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juillet 2012)

iloveapple a dit:


> Apprenez a lire l'anglais:
> ** Working order: many of the machines we have available are in full working order before we remove the internal components; if you would like one that is still in working order when you receive it, please let us know when you order and we'll do our best to supply you with one.  You will receive a machine with an erased hard drive and the original amount of RAM supplied when the machine was new; we can re-install an operating system and additional RAM on request, please ask us for a quotation
> 
> Et j'ai raison,donc adieu...


Ils disent bien que Mac OS X n'est pas installé et qu'il manque la mémoire RAM, donc non fonctionnel dans ce cas là. 

C'EST DONC MOI QUI AI RAISON !


----------



## Simbouesse (5 Juillet 2012)

Ah ouais mais non :  With the original amount of RAM supplied when the machine was new  Ça veut dire qu'il y a la RAM d'origine (64ko quoi  )


----------



## iloveapple (6 Juillet 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Ah ouais mais non :  With the original amount of RAM supplied when the machine was new  Ça veut dire qu'il y a la RAM d'origine (64ko quoi  )


Presque:
we can re-install an operating system and additional RAM on request donc il y a la ram d'origine et on peut en demander plus!
Et imacounet:
we can re-install an operating system veut dire on peut réinstaller mac os x donc tire toi donc   une balle...


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juillet 2012)

Tout ça pour rien! Qui va aller acheter ces "tables"?


----------



## ergu (6 Juillet 2012)

iloveapple a dit:


> tire toi donc   une balle...



Pourquoi tant de haine ?
C'est toi qui les fabrique, ces tables horribles ?
T'en as acheté une et t'es tout vexé qu'on soit pas à baver devant ?


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juillet 2012)

iloveapple a dit:


> Et imacounet:
> we can re-install an operating system veut dire on peut réinstaller mac os x donc tire toi donc   une balle...



C'était pas iMacounet mais moi qui avait dit ça...:rateau:


----------



## ergu (6 Juillet 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> C'était pas iMacounet mais moi qui avait dit ça...:rateau:



Bah va t'ouvrir les veines avec une touilette rouillée, alors !


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juillet 2012)

Attends, j'attends la fin dud débat! Si je me rend compte que j'ai raison...


----------



## aCLR (6 Juillet 2012)

On dirait une série de Bertrand Lavier mais c'est trop cheap pour être vrai


----------



## iloveapple (6 Juillet 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Pourquoi tant de haine ?
> C'est toi qui les fabrique, ces tables horribles ?
> T'en as acheté une et t'es tout vexé qu'on soit pas à baver devant ?


Non, il l'a dit lui même (oups c'était esv effectivement)


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Juillet 2012)

iloveapple, va falloir te calmer :


D'origine pour 99£ tu as une table avec 2 Mac non opérationnels puisqu'un disque dur vide
D'origine les mac sont remis avec le nombre de RAM qu'ils avaient à l'achat
Tu peux faire installer OS 9 ou OS X dessus mais sur devis donc PLUS CHER
Tu peux faire mettre de la RAM additionnelle mais sur devis donc PLUS CHER
Les tables sont moches
la 5 était pour le plaisir
Pour toute réclamation se réferrer au 6.

En gros, tu te calmes, tu n'agresses personne et tu reconnais que tu t'es emballé en pensant que tu aurais, pour 99£, 2 Mac d'une valeur de 120&#8364; chacun + une vitre.

Sinon, j'ai des spatules, rouillées ou non, et quelques produits sympa (acide cyanurique, allylamine, etc.) pour ceux qui souhaiteraient se tirer une balle (ou équivalent létal) suite à cette annonce.


----------



## ergu (6 Juillet 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> On dirait une série de Bertrand Lavier mais c'est trop cheap pour être vrai



Moi, je connais "Plus belle Lavier" comme série.


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juillet 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> J'ai des spatules, rouillées ou non, et quelques produits sympa (acide cyanurique, allylamine, etc.) pour ceux qui souhaiteraient se tirer une balle (ou équivalent létal) suite à cette annonce.



MOI! MOI! MOI!   

Merci de ta proposition!


----------



## iMacounet (6 Juillet 2012)

Enfin, nous avons un beau troll, avec un pseudo totalement apple fan boy...

tiens iloveapple, as tu acheté une de ces tables ? Que l'on rigole !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h35 ----------




Nouillateur a dit:


> Je ne sais pas qui achèterait une telle chose si on peut facilement la faire soi-même. Par contre, l'idée n'est pas totalement bête, je crois que j'ai encore ce qu'il faut dans la cave


Moi j'ai deux PM G5 + mon bureau a une vitre en verre comme plateau.

G5+ plaque en verre > Table !!!! Coût en  ? > 0 !!! 

Hahaha.


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Juillet 2012)

ça me donne une idée pour recycler le boitier de mon G5


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juillet 2012)

Même si j'en avais les moyens, je ne le ferais pas! Un Mac, c'est un Mac. Un bureau c'est un bureau!


----------



## iloveapple (8 Juillet 2012)

-oldmac- a dit:


> ça me donne une idée pour recycler le boitier de mon G5


Ah en voila un...
Sur devis=plus cher? Pas forcément


----------



## Simbouesse (9 Juillet 2012)

iloveapple a dit:


> Ah en voila un...
> Sur devis=plus cher? Pas forcément



:mouais:

Si c'est pour faire le même prix, tu m'expliques l'intérêt de faire un devis ?


Soit tout est compris, et le prix est affiché, soit tu dois rajouter des trucs et alors tu fais faire un devis... :sleep:

On a qu'à faire un truc : tu demandes un devis et tu viens nous coller le screenshot ici qu'on rigole un peu...


----------



## ergu (9 Juillet 2012)

Par contre, évitez le "devis croquette" chez Whiskas - ces andouilles vous envoient un grand trappeur avec une toque de fourrure, c'est un calvaire pour s'en débarrasser !


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juillet 2012)

il risque d'être DEVISagé,


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juillet 2012)

Pourtant devis croquette de chez vous y s'casse non ?  


Inutile de me raccompagner, je connais la sortie --->[ ]


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Moi, je connais "Plus belle Lavier" comme série.



Mais là s'aurait pu être la série _Mac sous verre_.


----------



## iloveapple (11 Juillet 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais là s'aurait pu être la série _Mac sous verre_.


C'est plus créatif, mais y'a aussi mac gyverre !


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Juillet 2012)

... et Mac Leod...

(oui on peut aller loin)


----------



## iloveapple (11 Juillet 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> ... et Mac Leod...
> 
> (oui on peut aller loin)



+1 lol!


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juillet 2012)

etc etc


----------



## iloveapple (12 Juillet 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> etc etc


pas mal!

Aussi http://www.maccosmetics.fr/


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2012)

Ce sujet va finir dans la salle de jeu avec pour titre : Mac trois p'tits points


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Juillet 2012)

SPOIL:

On peux dire aussi: *Une nouvelle compagnie d'hamburger va venir sur le marché concurrencer Mc Donald's, cela s'appelle Mékouye Mickey CAR    
Ma queue Donald, mes couilles Mickey *



edit: je vais peut être loin là... Mais bon....


----------



## KERRIA (15 Juillet 2012)

Ouah ! une table "Ciments Lafarge"

Peut se décliner en 2 fois 4 ou 2 fois plus de parpaings..et variante plateau bois ....


Etonnant non ?...


----------

